# The Music Man Movie Train



## GG-1 (Dec 29, 2006)

Aloha

Recently re watched this movie. Does anyone know what was used for the exterior shots.

The 3 axle trucks looked heavy and northeastern to be under a wood passenger car. I would think thoes exteriors were filed on the "ranch" in Calif.

Anyone know for sure.

Mahalo

Eric


----------

